# عندما لا يستجيب الله للصلاة



## fauzi (6 سبتمبر 2017)

هل تعلم أن يوسف صلى خمس مرات و لم يستجيب له الله ؟
و هل تعلم كم مرة شعر أن الله خذله ؟
1 - صلى لكي ينقذه الله من البئر حيث ألقاه إخوته و استرحمهم دون جدوى .. و لو فعل لقتلوه فعلاً كما تمنوا ..
٢ - طلب أن ينجيه من قافلة الإسماعيليين الذين ساقوه كعبد .. و لو فعل كانوا القوه في الصحراء يهيم على وجهه ..
3	- صلى لكي يظهر الله برائته من التهمة الزور بالتعدي على زوجة سيده فوطيفار .. و لو فعل لكان ظل عبداً و لم يذهب ليلتقي بساقي فرعون في السجن..
4	- صلى لكي ينقذه الله من ظلم و ظلام السجن .. و لو فعل لعاد مرة أخرى لبيت فوطيفار مجرد عبد ظهرت براءته ..
٥-طلب أن يتذكره الساقي عند فرعون .. و لو فعل لافرج عنه الملك ليجول في أرض مصر باحثاً عن عمل أو ربما عاد الى بيت أبيه ليعمل فلاحاً في الأرض..
انها صلوات لم تستجاب لأن القادم أجمل .
فهل تشكر الله على صلواتك التي لم تستجاب و تنتظر من يديه الأجمل ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 سبتمبر 2017)

فعلا الواحد كثير بيحس ان الرب خذله--- بس بيعرف بعدين انه كان مرتب لحجات احسن---
اوقات بايئس و افقد الايمان و الثقه-- و اقول لزمتها ايه الصلاه فى الاخر ربنا بيعمل الى هو عايزه-- له حكمه كتير نفهمها متئخر و كتير نفهمها علطول و كتير نفضل مش فهمنها و يفضل سؤال فى الذهن مفتوح" ليه يا رب- ايه حكمتك؟!"
ربنا يدينا حكمه و ايمان اننا نصدق و نئامن بصدق ان كل ما يفعله فهو للخير-- و ان كان ليس الخير الارضى فهو غرضه الاساسى الخير السماوى ............


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (27 نوفمبر 2017)

الله يسمع الصلاة ويتأنى ويتمهل احياناً وليس انه لا يستجيب بل يستجيب لكل صلاة مرفوعة له ولكن في اوانه هو وحسب حكمته الالهية وان كانت صلاتك لا تقود لخيرك فهو لن يستجيلها فلربما امنية تريد تحقيقها تخفي وارئها مليون مشكلة وانت مش داري ولا حاسس فهو يستجيب كل ما يؤول لمجده اولاً وكل ما هو لخيرك ولصالحك ثانياً


----------

